

Fingers.el: Modal text editing for Emacs - demiol
https://github.com/fgeller/fingers.el

======
dimitar
I presume this is another way to avoid the infamous Emacs pinky.

What I am currently trying out is sticky keys (on Xfce). I find that it slows
me down a bit, but I'm extra careful as well. I still hold my fingers on
Control and Shift when doing Copy in Paste in the browser, though.

------
davess1
So this is basically a toned down version of evil?

~~~
hsitz
Looks to me like something similar to Evil, but which follows no Vim
conventions at all and has way fewer features. Maybe there's an audience for
it; I tend to think if you're going to go with modal editing Vim offers a
tried and true model, for which Evil mode already provides a really good
implementation.

